# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  العناية با البشرة

## رنيم

أولاً: تنظيف الوجه

لا تبالغي في العناية بجلدك ، ففي الحالات الطبيعية يشكل الجلد عضواً رائعاً يهتم بنفسه ، فيفرز الزيوت اللازمة لترطيب البشرة ، وينظف نفسه بنفسه . لذلك عندما تغسلين وجهك ، لا تفرطي بفركه ، فهدفك هو إزالة الوسخ الذي تراكم عليه في النهار .
اغسلي يديك دائما قبل أن تباشري بغسل وجهك ، واستعملي صابوناً لطيفاً غير معطر وامرغيه على وجهك ثم اشطفيه بالكثير من الماء . وبعد غسله بالماء ، استخدمي سائلا منعشا أو اغسليه بالماء بعد أن تضيفي إليه عصرة حامض . وإذا كانت بشرتك مائلة إلى الجفاف ، فاستعملي الصابون الدهني الذي يحتوي على اللانولين أو الغليسيرين .
لا تفرطي في غسل وجهك لأن الوجه يحتاج بعد غسله إلى نحو عشرين دقيقة إلى أربعين دقيقة ليستعيد توازنه من جديد . فلا تغسلي وجهك بإفراط . مرتان في اليوم كافيتان لتحافظي على وجه نظيف ومنتعش .
إذا بقيت بعض بقايا الماكياج ، فاستعملي مستحضرا منظفا .
ولا تكثري من فرك جلدك ، وليكن السائل خفيفا ذا أساس مائي ليناسب استعماله حول العينين . اتركي السائل لحظات على وجهك ثم أزيليه بقطنة رطبة .

ثانياً، ترطيب البشرة

بعد تنظيف وجهك ، انتقلي إلى تغذية البشرة وترطيبها . تذكري أمراً واحداً في هذا المجال : إن الطريقة الوحيدة لتغذية بشرتك هي بالأكل . ومع أن لائحة البيض والعسل والفيتامينات والمعادن المكتوبة على علب مستحضرات التجميل قد تبدو مغرية ، غير أنه كي تستفيدي من هذه المواد المغذية ، عليك لا أن تدهنيها على وجهك بل أن تأكليها . لأن ما تدهنيه على بشرتك لا يعمل إلا على الطبقة الخارجية منها ، ولا يلج إلى داخلها .
اختاري مراهم النهار والليل التي تتناسب مع بشرتك ، فإذا كانت بشرتك جافة ، فلتكن المراهم ذات أساس زيتي ، وإن كانت بشرتك زيتية ، فاختاري المراهم ذات الأساس المائي .
يمكنك أن تزيدي من فعالية مرطبات الوجه عندما تبللين جلدك قبل وضعها . ولا تستعملي أبدا مرطبات الجسم على وجهك .

ثالثاً، قشر الجلد

عندما تعتق الخلايا الميتة على وجهك تتحول إلى لون رمادي خامد ، وتتقشر وتسد المسام الدهنية ، مما يؤدي إلى بقع سطحية أو زيوان . لذلك يمكنك أن تسرعي عملية تقشر الخلايا الميتة بقشر جلدك أنت بنفسك بواسطة مرهم خاص ، كما يمكنك تركيب مرهم خاص لهذه الغاية : القليل من دقيق الشوفان مع قشرة مبروشة من الليمون أو البرتقال مع القليل من الماء .
تذكري أن هدفك ليس خلق جلد متهيج من كثرة الفرك ، بل جلد متناسق متورد ومتناغم . لذلك راعي طبيعة جلدك وأنت تفركينه ، وانتبهي للمناطق الحساسة .

رابعاً ، تدليك البشرة

ابدئي بدهن وجهك بسائل مرطب خفيف إذا كان جلدك زيتيا أو كريما ليليا أغنى إذا كان جلدك جافاً .
باشري التدليك عند الترقوة ، مرري أصابعك على عنقك صعودا باتجاه الخارج حتى تصلي إلى أسفل الذقن ، ثم انقري على ذقنك وحول أنفك برؤوس أصابعك ، ودلكي وجنتيك بدحرجة قبضة يديك عليهما وكأنك تمسكين بكرة . ضعي إبهاميك تحت ذقنك وابدئي بتدليك زاويتي عينيك الداخليتين ، صعوداً إلى عظم الحاجبين ثم تحت العينين وعودي إلى الزاويتين ، ولكن ابقي بعيدة عن العينين قدر الإمكان .
دلكي منطقة الصدغين بتدوير أصابعك عليهما من دون أن تحركي الجلد ، اضربي قصبة الأنف صعودا إلى الجبين بضربات حازمة . تابعي التدليك حتى تشعري بوخز في جلدك ، وبالاسترخاء التام .

----------


## باريسيا

*حركات الوجه لنا كثيره*
*تكشيره او ضحك او غمز العيون* 

*للاسف الشديد* 
*كل حركه له سلبياته للبشره* 
*مثل خطوط الجبين وجنب العين اما بزاويت العين عند عظمت الانف او جفن العين كاكل* 
*او خطي الضحكه* 
*ممارست التدليك لمستمر بصوره يوميه ومحاولت التركيز على عدم تكرار التكشيره او التغميز بالعين* 
*لانه يسبب بظهور التجاعيد المبكره* 
*كريمات الوقايه من الشمس ضروريه جدا* 
*مع ضروريه وضع كريمات تفتيح البشره* 
*وكريمات ليليه ماقبل النوم* 
*الثلج وماء الورد المثلج الافضل دائم للبشره* 


*وعالم البشره عالم كبير جدا* 


*يسلمو اديك حبوبه على الطرح الجميل* 

*بانتظار جديدك باذن الله*

----------


## زعويلى مصر

* بسم الله [bor=CC3300]الرحمن الرحيم  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين [/bor]* موفق بإذن الله ... [read]لك مني أجمل تحية[/read] :SnipeR (49):  .

----------

